# Joint Ill-what antibiotic?



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

This little goat is making me go grey! 
I posted a few days ago about her not feeling good and I thought it was constipation and she seemed to be doing better. Not 100% but better.
Now I am pretty sure she has joint Ill. She is not following all of the symptoms but I think I better treat since her knees swelled up bad today and now she needs help getting up. 
My question though. What antibiotic to give her? I have read give nuflor, penicillin at crazy high doses, la200, Tylan 200 I don’t know what is the BEST though.
I have penicillin nuflor and baytril 100. Out of those what is the best one to give? Once I get her up she can move around like crazy but it does hurt her to walk. She doesn’t cry or anything just walks very slow. I also can not find it banamine should be given????? I have never had this before so I need some help here


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I've only had one with Joint Ill. My vet gave me Resflor Gold That is Nuflor and Banamine mixed. He told me 2 ml twice daily. IM to start and then to switch to SQ after 2 days.

I regret trying to save her. It was a long trying recovery and she was always coming down with something after that. I finally lost her to something else. I poured money into her, never seeing a correct time to quit, because I'd already saved her from so much else. Looking back at it, I should have just put her under when she was sick from Joint Ill. I never got a single kid out of her. I never even was able to breed her. Total loss, all of it.

I'm sure you'll have a better experience though. Anyway, My vet said Resflor Gold.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I’m not 100% sure it is joint Ill to be honest. It is swollen and it is tender but I can’t feel that it is hot and her temp is 103.5. She has gone from me thinking that she was just big boned to one knee might be swollen to one defiantly swollen and the other looks possibly swollen. She is peeing a pooping, she has not finished all of her bottles today. So I just don’t know. I freaked after googling joint ill and reading depending on how fast it is treated on if they will recover or not. So I’m being “that person” and just going to treat her. 
I will go ahead and start her on nuflor and banamine. By any chance do you remember how big your kid was? She’s only about 10 pounds.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

She wasn't 10 lbs yet.
I wasn't home when she was born, I was out of State helping my daughter deal with an emergency. Other people were home and did not describe what was happening very well at all. When I got home her legs were like stiff little saplings. If you say that speedy treatment is the key, that is probably what went wrong in my case. I went home , and rushed to the vet.

That makes sense now, that it was just too late. Thanks.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Thank you Mariarose! I played it safe and gave 1cc last night and went ahead and gave her another 1cc this morning and started her on the banamine this morning. She did get up and greet me and already MAYBE seems a little better. I don’t know, we will see though.
No joint ill is terrible! From what I read it all depends on how far along it gets and what it has destroyed since it goes threw the blood on what kind of outcome they will have. I should have just jumped on it before probably so if this is the issue and I got to her too late I’ll cross that bridge when I get there.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

Maybe 1 cc morning and night is the best way. I don't know. The more you mention, the more I believe it was the delay in treatment that I ran into. Yours hasn't even come close to what I came home to, so you are probably going to climb on top of this.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I only did the 1cc because I didn’t know how much to give. I guess I could go ahead and do 1cc every 12 hours. Right now she is doing much better she even tried to bounce but she also might be a little high on pain pills....or shot lol 
I am very very sorry about your Doeling I wouldn’t wish that on anyone but your story did make me feel a little better about her. I REALLY hope you do not take that in any wrong way, I would have felt even better if you never had to deal with it. I was just really mad at myself reading about it thinking great I waited too long. I don’t want to throw things at a animal but not wanting to has cause me to have a animal I’ll probably have to put down later. Darned if you do darned if you don’t I swear


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

From what you say, your doeling is not nearly as far along as my girl was. This makes me feel good and hopeful now that you have put it all together.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Antibiotic selection should be based on culture and sensitivity testing to treat joint ill.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Probably so! That makes sense but I think the nuflor is working. This was her 24 hours ago








And now








When I'm inside I put her in the mud room and get her up every time I walk by and when I'm outside I make her go with me. I'm not sure if it's right or wrong but it seems to be working.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I thought Baytril was the drug to give for joint ill. Maybe if the Nuflor isn't working, switch to that.


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

I wouldn't doubt there are better drugs. I could only say what I'd been given the one time I experienced this.

I hope the little girl does fully recover.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s what I figured I would do as well, give the nuflor 5 days and if it’s not getting any better change. So far either the nuflor or the banamine is helping. Although i did see where one person was giving two different drugs, per vets orders, ill google and see what it was, off the top of my head though I want to say it was penicillin and baytril


----------



## 21goaties (Mar 13, 2018)

Here it says that the only one that works is Baytril 100 http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/articles2/jointill.html


----------



## LamanchaAcres (Jan 11, 2013)

Ive had “success” with the Nuflor/Banamine combo. I say it with hesitation because while it saved him, he was always very off. Lived a decent life, but like mariarose said, should’ve just ended it before all of the treatment. Vet only prescribed enough for one day worth (we now think he didn’t believe he was going to make it), so his treatment was a bit late. Hopefully you have much better luck.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

So do you guys think I should just change over or stick with the nuflor? I’m already seeing a difference. I just fed her her bottle and checked on everyone and when I walked back by and looked in at her she was bouncing. So I’m thinking stick with the nuflor since it seems to be working OR it’s not even joint ill and it’s a injury and the banamine is working. But as you can see the joints are still swollen. She had a LOT of colostrum. She never acted hungry till I took her a few days later to start on a bottle and by then she had a bunch of colostrum. She was born in a stall with fresh deep bedding and cord was sprayed. She has never really had a fever, the highest has been 103.7 and that was when I took her temp with her under a heat lamp. A half hour later it was, I believe 102.7. 
I had another post about her when she first started to act off. She was plugged up and after a huge turd mixed with some blood she acted almost totally fine. But now a few days later the joints are swollen. She is and has been more lazy then the other babies. This is actually the most outgoing I have seen her. Also there is no heat in the joints, so nothing is really fitting anything. Also after she had blood in her poop I treated her with scout guard and it cleared up after a dose and I gave a extra dose to be on the safe side but could have been because she wasn’t straining any more. 
Sorry I’m rambling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If it is working, I'd stick with what you are doing.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

That’s what I’m going to do. I’m going to try no banamine today since the swelling is totally gone and she was jumping on me for a bottle and see if that was hiding it or if she is getting better, or is better


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maria rose do you remember how long the vet told you to keep giving your kid shots? Or if anyone knows the answer to that?


----------



## mariarose (Oct 23, 2014)

He said 5 days. But after that I periodically had to give her more.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

If, you can, give her the antibiotics an additional 2 days, just to make sure the infection is gone. I've successfully treated 2 cases of joint ill, and lost one. (Bad year a few back, I learned a lot that I wish I never had to, had a helper that had some of my goats at another location and I should have monitored better. He just didn't know goats.)


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok so give for a week. Thank you! 
I didn’t give her anything but antibiotics today and put her out with the other kids and she bounced and played all day. Slower then the others so I am either wrong on joint ill or nuflor is working great!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I just wanted to update this. All swelling is totally gone, has been for a few days now. She is so very very healthy (total annoying bottle baby) she bounces and acts totally fine. Still giving nuflor but tomorrow is day 7 so her last day.
I’ll update if things change or if she ends up not being a overly healthy goat.
From what I have gathered though after I kept looking into joint ill, for anyone who stumbles on this, baytril actually covers what nuflor does but also some other bacteria as well so although nuflor could very possibly treat it baytril would be the better choice since it covers way more things. Again from what I got out of everything I read


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad she improved!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Yay!


----------



## Dwarf Dad (Aug 27, 2017)

Hopefully that is the "end of the story"!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Awesome news.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

I love a happy ending


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I hope it is the end of the story as well. She’s a very sweet little girl and I love her lines.


----------

